# ARIENS or TORO?



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm thinking of buying a snowblower next month and can't decide which brand to buy. I've been looking at the Ariens 724E, Ariens 8524DLE or Toro Power Max 726TE, Power Max 826LE. Which brand is better, Ariens or Toro? Which brand is more reliable and doesn't break down?


----------



## bostonmatt (Oct 14, 2003)

I would have to recomend the Ariens 8524. i got an 824 about 4 years ago, it starts on the first pull and it runs great. Not to mention it clear circles around all of my neighbors machines!!


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 28, 2003)

What's the good and bad in having either an electric or recoil? Should I buy an electric or recoil?


----------



## bostonmatt (Oct 14, 2003)

do you mean electric as in key and battery? or the kind you plug in to start? i have the kind you plug in, and obviously recoil too. the electric (plug in) is nice to have if its real cold where you store it. mine is garaged so its never much below 45 degrees, so usually i pull start it.


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

Ariens for us, all the way....


----------



## PRO PROPERTY CARE (Jan 24, 2003)

I just baought a ariens single stage... 522e
I compared them all. The ariens has the best paddles.... 
And some small features that the others didnt have... for example. nice wide fill for gas........
Not sure if its the single stage you were looking at also.
mike


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Unless you are an elderly user or have some type of Heart/Hernia condition the Electric start really is useless. Recoil starts on these new machines are so simple that the machine usually starts in one or two pulls.


So my advice would be to not bother wasting the extra money on an electric start model unless you absolutely need it.


Jay


----------



## PR Fect (Oct 22, 2003)

Ariens is located near my home here in NE Wisconsin. So is Tecumeh. In my opinion you have narrowed it down to the best two, Toro and Ariens. Ariens makes a much better snow thrower than they do lawn mowers. Toro is always been known for their quality. No one I know around here will by a Techumeh Engine if they have a choice. Well maybe the guys who work there will but I don't think so. If you were going for the single stage, I would say get the Toro. It has Toros own engine. But I would buy the Ariens if you need a two stage. And make sure it has a Brigs.


----------



## CarlosT (Oct 1, 2003)

After many posts here and here 

----------------------------------------------------------------
I think that I'm going for the Ariens 722EC single-stage. Dollar for dollar the Ariens singles are a better value than Toros even with the dreaded-by-some Tecumseh 2-cycle engine (I know...the Toro Duraforce motor is excellent). The 722EC is $549 with electric start vs $699 for the equivalent Toro. The auger has a lifetime warranty and the unit looks like it's put together right. My Ariens dealer is just as close as my Toro dealer who's really a hardware store that happens to sell and service Toros.

I was gonna go with the Ariens 724E but the 10" impeller seems to slow it down according to one owner. The 724E is a compact and weighs like 170 lbs vs 240 lbs for most 24" two-stages and certainly a good value at $869. For sidewalks and the lighter snows we get around Philly though, I think that the single-stage will do and will prolly cut through little snows quicker and more handily than the 724E two-stage.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks for all the info, this will be my first snowblower I'm buying for myself and I need all the info I can get to help me make my choice. What's the difference between a Pin Lock and Differential Lock-Out for Traction Control?


----------



## CarlosT (Oct 1, 2003)

With a pin lock, you pull out a pin from one wheel and that wheel is freewheeling so that turning is easier. The downside is that you also lose traction with that wheel. Depending on snow accumulation or angle, this could be a problem...most times it's not.

The differential lock can often be disabled remotely like on the higher end Toros and Simplicitys and Ariens so it's a lot more convenient and clean. This is usually part of more expensive two-stage units. The low-end units that you're looking at will most likely not have this feature.


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

I have Ariens and they are pretty good. I now condidering Simplicity, when I replace them. I like there handle bar set up better, cuz the guys keep cracking handle bars where it meets frame of machine on my Ariens and the Simplicity looks a lot beefier in that area.


----------



## Toby (Aug 29, 2003)

The differential kit on the big Toro 2 Stages is difficult to disengage, very flimsily made (I had to re drill & replace the pin after only 10hrs use) & does not make these bulky units much more maneuverable.

If you have to flip the unit around allot go w/ a light MTD brand 2 stage or a hydro unit w/blower.


----------



## PR Fect (Oct 22, 2003)

Between Snowplowjay and Toby's comments.....I'm not looking forward to winter again. This is the wife here...P.R.'s wife, but it could be any wife. Read on.
I will have to be doing this myself in the very early am's when he's at work. I need a machine that will WORK! I'm 110 and 5'6 and not a whole lot of that is muscle. I do understand machinery as I worked Chevy parts (dealerships) for 20 plus years. I understand the lock pin set up on the wheel, and the differences between the single-stage and the two-stage differentials.
I just want a machine that I can: 
1. depend on starting (with or without a hernia/heart condition).
2. rely upon so I don't have to call the old man to come "help my poor soul". 
3. QUALITY, QUALITY, so there's not a whole lot of trips to replace stuff. I really don't like buying something and having it break right when you need it...especially in winter. My Harley is not without exception. 8>)
What's a girl to do? Any guys out there with wives that help?What do you get them? 
Sincere thanks and please reply,
Dixie


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

My mother runs both our Toro CCR's with no problems.



Very easy to operate and they are lightweight smooth running machines.



Jay


----------



## PR Fect (Oct 22, 2003)

Ahhh, the power curve. 
So tell me which. The 2450 or the 3650?
And do the augers hold their composition over time?
And while we're at it...thanks for the reply.8)


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

I have a CCR 3650 which I bought last year and a CCR 2200 which is quite a few years old. The old one is a 4.5 hp and the new one is a 6.5 HP.


They both have a good amount of power and aren't afraid to be worked hard. Ive never had a problem with the auger on the old one. The only maintenance ive ever done on them was to replace a worn out recoil cord on the old one last season.



Jay


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

The honda 520 is also a very good machine.
Dino


----------



## HandyHaver (Oct 14, 2000)

What Dino said

Love my honda 520
Mark


----------



## PR Fect (Oct 22, 2003)

Plowking and HandyHaver - 
Just curious on the age of the 520's? How they hold up over time?
HP? Sounds like you both like them a lot.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Have you looked at symplicity snow

http://www.mayberrys.com/simplicity/snowblowers/commercial.htm


----------



## PR Fect (Oct 22, 2003)

No but I'm willing. Not sure where to find them in my area? Any leads? Central WI.


----------



## HandyHaver (Oct 14, 2000)

PR Fect

I've had mine 3 yrs. I plow all res. and do alot of walks, in front of garages, touch ups ect.......... This machine has been worked. My guys are not easy on it and have not had a problem with it. 

I plan to put new rubber on it this year. Drive belt still looks new. I have a spare on the truck anyway. I was going to go to a 2 stage this year, but other than the 20+ storm we had last year, this machine was flawless. It will be in the back of the truck again this year.

Mark


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

that link to mayberry or 1- 800- 696- 1745 that is there number.They will deliver 
TORO 
Snow Throwers 
Lawn Mowers 
- 
HONDA 
Generators 
Water Pumps 
Trimmers 
Garden Tillers 
Lawnmowers 
Snowblowers 
Honda Equipment 
. 
ECHO 
Echo Main 
Trimmers 
Blowers 
Hedge Trimmers 
Chain Saws 
Earth Augers 
More Echo Equipment 
. 
RedMax 
Back Pack Blowers 
. 
Little Wonder 
Walk Behind Blowers 
Lawn / Garden Edgers 
. 
SIMPLICITY 
Snowthrowers 
. 
STIHL 
Stihl Equipment (showroom only) 
. 
MAYBERRYS.COM 
Enter Our Showroom 
Search our site 
Sitemap 
About Us 
Customer Comments

Disclaimer 

Are you having hard starting problems with your generator? Check our FAQ page for some helpful information.

. 



Welcome to Mayberry Sales & Service, specialists in Honda generators and Honda generator sales, service and parts! Here you will find a large selection of Honda Outdoor Power Equipment, as well as other familiar brands like: Toro, Wheel-Horse, Simplicity, Troy-Bilt, Echo, Mantis, Little Wonder and Stihl. 
Come inside our showroom… it's loaded with generators, snowblowers, water pumps, mowers, trimmers, chainsaws, leaf blowers, roto-tillers, hedge trimmers, tractors and other lawn and garden equipment!

With a reputation for quality products, genuine customer service and competitive prices, we are one of the largest Outdoor Power Equipment dealers in the country. Mayberry's has been in business for 40 years and online for the past 7.

If you are unable to locate the information you are looking for, please do not hesitate to email or give us a call! 800-696-1745.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

WE HAVE TRANSFER SWITCHES IN STOCK! 


- - 

Toro Power Shovels
Get one early before
they sell out! Honda FG100
$275 FREE Freight...
Call now before it's too late!!! All American
foot powered
mini log splitters 



We have a collection of Troy-Bilt & Hahn-Eclipse current and obsolete parts & attachments for sale and in stock. Troy-Bilt Parts | Hahn-Eclipse Parts 



Toro recycler and super recycler lawn mowers. Many models to choose from. New Toro Power Max two stage snowblowers are online now! These new models feature a snow recycling system that reduces clogging. Check out the Quick Stick chute controller, a revolutionary way to aim the snow! We also carry Twisters and accessories as well as the complete line of Z's and Z master series.

Echo offers many styles of string trimmers and brushcutters. The PAS series offers great flexibility by offering two different power heads and many useful attachments. The PB-650 and PB-750 backpack blowers are the most powerful on the market available with either tube or hip mounted throttles. Leaf season will be here sooner than you think. Or you could get rid of the leaves all together with an Echo chainsaw or power pruner! In our Echo section, we have everything from earth augers and engine drills to rescue quickvent saws and a water pump...

Honda generators are known all over the world for their reliability and quality. The Super Quiet and Deluxe models are ideal for emergency home back up. While the Industrial and Economy models are good for construction jobs. Take a look at the Inverter Equipped series for recreation and running sensitive electronics. Moving water is no problem at all whether the job is large or small, there is a Honda Water Pump that can do the job.

--
From Honda roto-tillers & snowblowers to string trimmers, you can count on quality and reliability. The Honda FG100 mini roto tiller and HHT string trimmers have 4-cycle engines which mean no oil and gas mixing. The HS520 snowblower is great for small driveways and sidewalks.

-

RedMax backpack leaf blower model EB7001 with patented air flow system and heavy duty air filter. Lightweight and powerful.

-
Have allot of leaves? Little Wonder has some of the most powerful walk behind leaf blowers on the market. Get a swivel wheel kit to make maneuvering easier. Professional edgers are also available with either Honda or Briggs & Stratton engines. Take a look!

-
Simplicity has redesigned their snow blower models for the 2003/2004 model year. The new model information is online now! Now there are two small single stage units that are perfect for clearing small driveways and sidewalks all the way up to a monster 13 hp unit designed to tackle the biggest jobs with ease.
-

-
Mantis now offers a variety of options when it comes to it's mini tillers. There is the original 2-cycle, a 2-cycle with the Echo easy start system, a Mantis tiller with a Honda mini 4-stroke engine, and an all electric model. There are many available attachments and accessories for all of the models as well.

Call us toll free at: 1-800-696-1745 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We are a Proud Member of the following:
PEODA - Ziff Davis Interactive Week Internet 500! 
The Service Dealers Association - Lawn & Garden Dealers Association - NJ Chamber of Commerce
National Federation of Independent Business - Previously Featured in Business Week Magazine

Mayberry Sales & Service, Inc. ~ PO Box 113 / 232 Main Street ~ Port Murray, NJ 07865
© 1997 - 2003 - Mayberry Sales & Service, Inc.


----------



## PR Fect (Oct 22, 2003)

cat 320
Gosh, I thought there were rules to this, like no advertisements. Sounds like your last thread was more of an advertisement than just common knowledge. I'm not looking for a salesperson or a company...just some down home, honest ,hard working, people that have used and abused machinery and can set me straight....so, as much as I appreciate your
reply...................please stop with the ad..lib.


----------



## CarlosT (Oct 1, 2003)

I recommend that you seriously consider the Ariens single stage. The 722EC comes with electric start, 7HP Tecumseh, a 3-year warranty and lifetime warranty on the auger for $549. That's a great value compared to the Toro at $699.


----------



## CarlosT (Oct 1, 2003)

I guess you can tell that I'm getting a 722EC eh?


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I have the older 621, and just picked up a new 520. The 621's are 5 years old and start 2cd pull every time.
Dino


----------



## CarlosT (Oct 1, 2003)

How'dya make out, AnthonyL88? What did you go with?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

PR Fect As you can see by there sight they are not in MA. And Symplicity's they are a good machines we had one and it lasted for 25 + years.I just am not good at the computer stuff I wanted to post some info on it .I am by no means Affileated with Mayberry but you can buy them over the internet with would make it easy for some guy plus they have other tools and stuff.

I found them by doing a search on the internet.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm going with the Ariens 8524DLE.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Well I thought I was getting a 520, but my dealer was sold out, so I ended up with a TORO 3650. I will let you all know how it works out.
Dino


----------



## Switchless (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AnthonyL88 _
> *I'm thinking of buying a snowblower next month and can't decide which brand to buy. I've been looking at the Ariens 724E, Ariens 8524DLE or Toro Power Max 726TE, Power Max 826LE. Which brand is better, Ariens or Toro? Which brand is more reliable and doesn't break down? *


FWIW,
I've used Ariens for ten years and Toro for five. I went through 96' with the Ariens and last 02' with my MTD'S.
If you want a machine that is the most efficient and easiest to handle, and lasts well, the big MTD's are the machines. More to the point, you want Yardman.
FYI, all the drive trains are the same with a rubber wheel driving the trans. Between Ariens and Yardman, the only thing the Ariens has is a beefier front gear train, which doesn't make any more money for you. However, the Yardman has a plastic chute which doesn't ice up, a larger impeller to the throw the snow further, a lower auger (in the frame) to grab the snow better, straight sides so the snow doesn't "weep" out the sides, a taller housing with better designing to do more snow, "loops grip" to pull on for backing up, faster backup speed, rearward mounted wheels to keep the housing from riding up on the snow (like power shift on Toro) and the only machines to have a locked rear with "independently disengagable" wheels for power type steering at the pull of a small lever on each grip.
As far as longevity, the Yardman are the same thickness steel, have the same drive system, bearings in the right places, double supported handlebars, and the same motors as Ariens or Toro.
The absolutely hardest thing about snow blowing is turning, and the yardman has them all beat. 
Switch


----------



## PR Fect (Oct 22, 2003)

We bought the Toro 3650. $679. 00 from my Toro dealer. Hope she gets to the walks BEFORE it gets that deep!


----------



## Switchless (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PR Fect _
> *We bought the Toro 3650. $679. 00 from my Toro dealer. Hope she gets to the walks BEFORE it gets that deep! *


 Yeah, we were going through 2 feet of snow with that killer blizzard last year.
I just sold my 3650.... Great little machine. It'll go through a foot of light snow. Nice part about paddle blowers is you don't have to dread finding the morning newspaper that the paperboy left, with your "blower". Darn, I just hate that...
Switch


----------



## doogiegh (Dec 9, 2002)

*Toro CCR 3650*

$589.00
Free Shipping, no tax depending on where you live.

http://www.northwestpowertool.com/lawnandgarden/snow/38517.htm

Good luck


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 28, 2003)

*Toro 1028LE*

I just order a Toro 1028LE, I should get it on Thursday. The Ariens 8524DLE I was looking at was still on backorder and Ariens kept pushing back the date. I didn't want to wait for the Ariens to be in stock so I went with a TORO.


----------



## dozerdogue (Nov 30, 2003)

If your looking at a single stage snowthrower the honda is the way to go. I have a 3650 toro and a honda 520 in light snow they throw about equal distance. as soon as the snow gets heavy the honda shines. The toro not to mention had many problems with sucking in snowflakes and freezing up the carb bowl. Thus an easy fix with a piece of rubber or foam it still was a pain in the Butt until i figured it out. The toro is lighter by 10pds or so and the fuel needs to be mixed. They both start usually within 1 or 2 pulls. I like the chute control on the toro better when working along side garage doors the honda simply turns by hand and can be a pain when working close to cars or doors due to the overhang. toro does not back up there products as well as honda either from my own experience. Im selling my toro 3650 to get another honda it is 1 year old and has a new unused paddle on it. it's in mint condition the first $450. takes it.


----------



## Switchless (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dozerdogue _
> *If your looking at a single stage snowthrower the honda is the way to go. I have a 3650 toro and a honda 520 in light snow they throw about equal distance. as soon as the snow gets heavy the honda shines. . *


This is really good info. Just "how much" better is the Honda??? I'd love a 20hp paddle blower..... I wouldn't have to worry about the morning paper. 
I may look into the Honda...... let me know.
Thanks,
Pete


----------



## dozerdogue (Nov 30, 2003)

well honda does not make a 20hp single stage but they do make a 1336ci 13hp dual stage in canada. Here in the staes the biggest snowblower they offer is the 1132tas which is an 11hp and without a doubt this is the bigeest and baddest two stage snowblower bar none. The hydrostatic track drive makes this thing an M1 tank and it is easier to turn than you think. There may be other ariens and toro's and cub cadets out there with 12 even 13 hp not trying to bash them but they can't hold a candle to the honda they also are less expensive. This thing will throw 2ft of wet compacted slush almost as far as it throws 2ft of dry powder only problem is watch where you aim the shoot this stuff flys out like a cannon and is likely to hit the neighbors house. If anyone is hesitant to buy one because of the price don't be they are worth every penny.


----------



## 416Cat (May 26, 2003)

How come they dont make the Toro's the way they used to. Just throw the gear selector lever in the slot you want and she goes. No need to hold down 13 levers and make sure you dont let go of them because everything stops. I got an 89 Toro 824 that I use to do 7 driveways with every storm. I can honestly say that I can outrun a 28-32 inch machine due to the fast shifting of this model. Im in the hunt for a new one now. The second motor on that thing is getting pretty tired and Im ready for something a little bigger. Right now Im leaning towards the Ariens 1128DLE model. Im just gonna have to get used to the new controls.


----------



## Switchless (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 416Cat _
> *How come they dont make the Toro's the way they used to. Just throw the gear selector lever in the slot you want and she goes. No need to hold down 13 levers and make sure you dont let go of them because everything stops. I got an 89 Toro 824 that I use to do 7 driveways with every storm. I can honestly say that I can outrun a 28-32 inch machine due to the fast shifting of this model. Im in the hunt for a new one now. The second motor on that thing is getting pretty tired and Im ready for something a little bigger. Right now Im leaning towards the Ariens 1128DLE model. Im just gonna have to get used to the new controls. *


Look at the MTD 13/33hp. Its' cheaper, throws snow farther, doesn't weep snow out the side, has unlockable wheels right from the operator handle, more power, bigger cut, heavier built, the same exact drive system, plastic chute that doesn't ice up or clog and has more weight transfer to the front of the machine, so it doesn't ride up in wet snow.
I've got both and had all three.........
Pete


----------



## Toby (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: ARIENS or TORO?*



> _Originally posted by Switchless _
> *
> The absolutely hardest thing about snow blowing is turning, and the yardman has them all beat.
> Switch *


No problems turning these.

Dual hydraulic Walk Blower. Easy as Pie.


----------



## Switchless (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: ARIENS or TORO?*



> _Originally posted by Toby _
> *No problems turning these.
> 
> Dual hydraulic Walk Blower. Easy as Pie. *


Nice setup.......

The blower unit alone is about $2,000 yes???


----------



## dozerdogue (Nov 30, 2003)

Well i just purchased another honda single stage snowblower this time its a 621. I have not had a chance to compare it to the 3650 or 520 yet due to lack of snow. The few things i have noticed that I like and dislike about it are as follows. It is definitely quieter then the 520 and 3650. There looks to be much more metal so probably more durable. Its definitely heavier by 15pds due to its larger 21" cut and height yet still not a problem to rip in and out of the truck. The auger is slightly different in design. It has better fit and finish and more detail. Different type off plastic and slightly different chute deign where it meets the auger. When we get our next snow storm I'll give you the low down comparison between the 2 honda's and the toro because soon after knocking my toro the last i noticed the toro paddles to be worn greatly and the belt slightly smoked. Thus i fixed it and am sure it will perform better. It will be be a single stage shootout side by side in wet and dry conditions. They all have new paddles, belts and scrapers. Ill give the test results soon after the next snowfall.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I had simplicty for 5 years at half the cost but im sure honda or ariens hey as long as they do the job


----------



## seabird (Nov 16, 2005)

i am considering to buy a Ariens 722EC. Can anyone provide a comment on how this snowblower performs in different conditions i.e. pros/cons etc.

thanks


----------

